# Polycarbonate?



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

I've been looking into cheap ways of making a cool-looking (read: rimless) aquarium that won't break, especially in the context of the war zone that I envision my dorm being in college. I've thought about glass and acrylic, but one material that I couldn't rule in or out was polycarbonate. Does anyone have any idea how feasible a polycarbonate tank would be in terms of cost, durability (scratch resistance mainly, it seems to be pretty strong), transparency, and toxicity? I Googled polycarbonate aquariums and couldn't find any, but sometimes I'm pretty blind, so...
Also, feel free to suggest alternate materials if you can think of any.
Thanks!


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

*Polycarbonate aquarium possibilities . . .*

Try reading some here on these two links (some excerpts provided), but my own conclusion is that you would be better off making one out of plex instead of Lex.

POLYCARBONATE PLASTIC

Some quotes and comments on polycarbonate, one brand known as Lexan:

"Polycarbonate is a tough, dimensionally stable, transparent thermoplastic that has many applications which demand high performance properties. This versatile thermoplastic maintains its properties over a wide range of temperatures, from -40"F to 280"F. It is available in three types: machine grade; window and glass-filled. It is the highest impact of any Thermoplastic, transparent up to 2" in special grades, outstanding dimensional and thermal stability, exceptional machinability, stain resistant and non-toxic with low water absorption."

Note the "non-toxic" claim. That would answer one of your questions, but see another link below from the Wickipedia. It may not be non-toxic enough for your purpose, but you will have to do more research.

More from the above mentioned link:

Bonding

"Polycarbonate can be mechanically bonded by standard methods. It can also be cemented by using a solvent such as methylene chloride or adhesives such as epoxy, urethane and silicone. Polycarbonate and also be ultrasonically or vibrationally welded."

"Formability
Standard polycarbonate sheet is not heat formable; however, formable sheet is available on a custom basis. Standard Lexan polycarbonate sheet can be heat formed with proper pre-drying. Lexan sheets up to 114" may also be cold formed under special conditions."

"Cleaning
Kleenmaster Brillianize may be used. (Also see Novus) Products such as abrasive or highly akaline cleaners, acetone, carbon tetrachloride, benzene or leaded gasoline should not be used, and the sheet should not be cleaned in hot sun or at high temperatures."

One of these two links mentions that it is not inherently UV resistant, but can be made so with a coating or special processing.

Polycarbonate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia information from this link below:

"Polycarbonate may be appealing to fabricators and purchasers of food storage containers due to its clarity and toughness. Polycarbonate has been described as lightweight and highly break resistant particularly when compared to silica glass. Polycarbonate may be seen in the form of single use and refillable plastic water bottles.

"More than 100 studies have explored the bioactivity of bisphenol A leachates from polycarbonates. Bisphenol A appeared to be released from polycarbonate animal cages into water at room temperature and that it may have been responsible for enlargement of the reproductive organs of female mice.[1]

"An analysis of the literature on bisphenol A leachate low-dose effects by vom Saal and Hughes published in August 2005 seems to have found a suggestive correlation between the source of funding and the conclusion drawn. Industry funded studies tend to find no significant effects while government funded studies tend to find significant effects.[2]

"One point of agreement among those studying polycarbonate water and food storage containers may be that using sodium hypochlorite bleach and other alkali cleaners to clean polycarbonate is not recommended, as they catalyze the release of the Bisphenol-A. The tendency of polycarbonate to release bisphenol A was discovered after a lab tech used strong cleaners on polycarbonate lab containers. Endocrine disruption later observed on lab rats was traced to exposure from the cleaned containers."


----------



## fuzzyletters (Jan 20, 2007)

wow that's a lot of information... thanks a lot


----------



## gpimm (Sep 17, 2006)

Just to add to the Bisphenol A information...

In this weeks New Scientist magazine is a blurb about Bisphenol A including info about how it is used in food containers, that small amouts of Bisphenol A leach from the plastics, and that the chemical is commonly found in people.

"Now reseachers at Case Western Reserve University in Cleveland, Ohio, where they found that when pregnant mice are exposed to enviromental doses of Bisphenol A the female fetuses develop abnormal egg cells (PLoS Genetics, vol 3, P e5)."

"This means the toxic effect will not be seen untill the fetuses grow up and try to have offspring of their own."


----------



## t2000kw (Jul 29, 2006)

So it looks like it's Plex (acrylic) over Lex!

Or just find a used one on Craig's List. I've bought some good used glass tanks, two 55 gallons for $25 each, one for $30, through Craig's List. I've seen many Plex tanks there, also. And, if you do what I did, I put an ad in there in more than one city (you have to change the ad a bit for the Craig's List system to allow you to do that) for what I was looking for as well as looking through the ads. Let them come to you. You're more likely to name your price that way. Be specific as to gallon size, construction (glass or acrylic), and that you need a stand also (or don't need one). If you buy a bow front, you'll need a stand that specifically matches the shape of the tank (you might be able to make one).


----------

